# I am here to help solve your Shipping Needs



## JetLee

My name is Jet Lee, from Brownsville, Texas. Just on the border with Matamoros, MX. 
I cross the border a lot to Mexico. Even though rumors have been spreading that the border is full of violence, I feel peace and harmony most of the times.

To be honest, my motivation to join this forum is partially because of my business: shipping between USA and Mexico. As we are the border, we have the advantages to bridge the shipping between two great countries. We have helped hundreds of people to ship there stuff economically and reliably. We can say more than 100 pages about our services, but we just want say one more sentence here: we are the best shipping solution.

You can contact me personally here, or check out our webs: america-ship.com for details. It will be a great pleasure to help you.


----------

